# A duck's schedule



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

So I have been observing the ducks and geese in the Ogden Bay area for a couple months now, but there is still something I haven't been able to figure out for sure so I wanted to run this by everyone and see if I could get some help. The geese, they roost in Ogden bay and fly out somewhere (probably private property) to feed around sunrise. Now the ducks, I believe they are roosting in Ogden Bay as well but they don't leave the area to feed do they? It seems like the ducks are just hanging around there all day. They are certainly more willing to fly in the early morning hours, so in the afternoon and evening, are they just hunkered down, not willing to fly?


----------



## twopoles (Nov 29, 2011)

I have hunted Ogden Bay for many years what i have noticed in the a.m. they seem to fly south to north maybe coming from howard slough or a resting area in the evening just about the end of shooting time they lift off and fly back south. Usually at night they gain alitude and are hard to shoot.
good luck and be careful


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Another thing you will notice is that the small ponds that are phraged in don't get pressure, duh right. So with the weather they have no real reason to jump. When the do however they are hedge hoping and dropping into the smaller ponds. Early morning and just after shooting light you will see them flying to the North for roost, i assume. It is a tough shoot early season without a boat, but a great place during strong fronts. Unit 3 has some good pass shooting for a foot soldier.


----------



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

So KennyC when you say that ponds are phraged in, I have to say I have no idea what you mean by that. Can you please elaborate? And so it sounds like you are both saying that the ducks are feeding in Ogden Bay but not staying there to roost, right? I will have to try out unit 3, I haven't been over that way yet. Thanks for the tips to both of you.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Go into Google maps. Try and find a map that is the most current. You can locate the ponds there and develope a plan on how to get into one of the ponds. I'm not talking about any one pond because there are so many and you have to bust into them but they can be productive. Try and find the water flow and use that for your entry way (it makes things easier). This is a ton of work but has turned out some good shoots for us. This is a method I am using at another WMA with my scanoe and WOW! This is the only way you will be able to get away from people and shoot what they are jumping. When you do this don't take more than a handful of decoys. If the little pockets of water are full they won't give it a second look. You will also notice that the ducks will go out to the lake from unit 3. There used to be a good pass shoot in unit 3 but some guys last year blew it out and I haven't been back this year. Try going SSW instead of straight west, that may be better for now. Also west of Unit 1 can be a easy walk and the water is low this year so you may have to go farther I don't know on that one. This is my 1st year running a boat so I am hunting a little different. I have been to unit 1 this year and done a little scouting in the Ogden Bay area. Are you dead set on hunting Ogden Bay? If so why?


----------



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

Not dead set on Ogden Bay. It is closest to my house, I am new to the area and am figuring it out. Thought I would start there but would like to branch out to other locations, do you have other recommendations? Overall I am mostly satisfied with the amount of action I am seeing in Ogden Bay, but I have a hard time doing anything half heartedly, so just trying to understand that area better. 

You have given me lots to think about and work around. Thanks


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

KennyC said:


> Go into Google maps. Try and find a map that is the most current. You can locate the ponds there and develope a plan on how to get into one of the ponds. I'm not talking about any one pond because there are so many and you have to bust into them but they can be productive. Try and find the water flow and use that for your entry way (it makes things easier). This is a ton of work but has turned out some good shoots for us. This is a method I am using at another WMA with my scanoe and WOW! This is the only way you will be able to get away from people and shoot what they are jumping. When you do this don't take more than a handful of decoys. If the little pockets of water are full they won't give it a second look. You will also notice that the ducks will go out to the lake from unit 3. There used to be a good pass shoot in unit 3 but some guys last year blew it out and I haven't been back this year. Try going SSW instead of straight west, that may be better for now. Also west of Unit 1 can be a easy walk and the water is low this year so you may have to go farther I don't know on that one. This is my 1st year running a boat so I am hunting a little different. I have been to unit 1 this year and done a little scouting in the Ogden Bay area. Are you dead set on hunting Ogden Bay? If so why?


QUIT GIVING ARE SECRET SPOTS AWAY! @$#%


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Its public land get over it. He's helping out.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Its public land get over it. He's helping out.


Next time reach a little higher... that sarcasm flew right over your head...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Its public land get over it. He's helping out.
> ...


You don't say. And here I thought you were smartening up. I guess not.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Mcfly

It was meant to be funny. Me and Kenny C are good hunting buddies and I am wondering why he is giving advice when he doesn't even know how to hunt in the first place? o-|| 

LMAO!


----------

